# Bluetooth Issue



## staythecourse (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm extremely new to this kind of thing so if this sounds dumb I apologize. 

Im having trouble getting my Bluetooth to work with my new phone. Actually I've had trouble with both of the phones I have had. The first phone was an iPhone 4s. The Bluetooth worked fine when making/ receiving calls but wouldn't play my music, I had to plug in my usb for that. I got rid of that phone and now I have the new HTC one ....I've paired it with my car and I can make/receive calls but my music will not play....it won't even play through the usb cord. The only music that will play is some random "pfd" track.....which I have no clue where that's coming from. They're like random 15 seconds techno clips it's weird. Those pfd tracks only play when my usb cord is connected. 

I was told by att that it's my car that's causing the issue, that the cruze is only compatiablewith iPhone. Is that true? Any ideas?


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

I had an HTC One S and it worked perfect.

Upgraded to an LG G2 and it wouldn't work with MyLink so brought it back and got the HTC One - which also works perfect.

What are you using to play music from your phone? Pandora, Spotify, MP3's?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I can understand the streaming music problems with the iPhone - Apple bastardized the A2DP implementation and music and other audio goes out the same bluetooth channel as voice calling. I'm not sure what's going on with your HTC One. Is your music stored on the internal memory or on an add-in card? Android doesn't share the external memory card well with the USB connection.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

staythecourse said:


> I'm extremely new to this kind of thing so if this sounds dumb I apologize.
> 
> Im having trouble getting my Bluetooth to work with my new phone. Actually I've had trouble with both of the phones I have had. The first phone was an iPhone 4s. The Bluetooth worked fine when making/ receiving calls but wouldn't play my music, I had to plug in my usb for that. I got rid of that phone and now I have the new HTC one ....I've paired it with my car and I can make/receive calls but my music will not play....it won't even play through the usb cord. The only music that will play is some random "pfd" track.....which I have no clue where that's coming from. They're like random 15 seconds techno clips it's weird. Those pfd tracks only play when my usb cord is connected.
> 
> I was told by att that it's my car that's causing the issue, that the cruze is only compatiablewith iPhone. Is that true? Any ideas?


Hello staythecourse,

I apologize for any inconvenience this has caused for you. If you would like to further discuss your situation, please send us a private message that includes your full contact information and VIN. We are more than happy to look into your concerns. 

Laura M. (assisting)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 2princesses (Apr 24, 2013)

So I just got an Iphone 5S and was stoked thinking I could play music via USB, nut it doesn't work. Am I correct in thinking that music should play wihtout having to plug it in via the USB port? I have an amazing 2013 LS.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I've had very strange results with streaming audio on mine. For whatever reason, on my 4s or my new 5s. Pandora will absolutely not stream in the car. It will play for about a second and then just stop working. I have to plug it in for it to work.

However....if I fire up Youtube, it will play it fine with no issues.


----------

